
With new Fit technology, Nike calls itself a tech company - CitizenTekk
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/09/with-new-fit-technology-nike-calls-itself-a-tech-company/
======
arusahni
As a former Fuel Band owner, I wouldn't trust Nike and "tech" in the same
room. I'm still ticked off about the "we'll support Android in a few months"
bait and switch they pulled. The tin foil hat on one shoulder says it's
because Tim Cook was on the board, but the more rational side says its because
we developers are fundamentally lazy, and its easier to support one platform
than the hodgepodge of Bluetooth implementations across Android. The deceit is
what gets me.

